# Our First Camper



## Magnet (Jun 18, 2015)

Hi there, we are new here and looking forward to many a night wild camping in the Hijetta. We recently purchased this silly little vehicle to get a taste of the great outdoors, but will soon be doing a self build hopefully much larger.


----------



## yorkslass (Jun 19, 2015)

Hi,:welcome::wave::wave:


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Jun 19, 2015)

Welcome to the forum. 
Hippy will be jealous  when he sees this camper


----------



## tclarkie (Aug 1, 2015)

Got to be one of the cuties campers i seen....lol.. I love how small they are and it just shows you dont need a big vehicle to enjoy the outside world..


----------



## delicagirl (Aug 1, 2015)

sounds like you've got the bug already !!   welcome.


----------



## carol (Aug 1, 2015)

Welcome and happy vanning :wave:


----------



## phillybarbour (Aug 1, 2015)

Hi and welcome along, great little van.


----------



## blokeonarope (Aug 1, 2015)

Welcome to you, lovely little van there!


----------



## Deleted member 19733 (Aug 1, 2015)

Hi and welcome to the forum, have fun



:welcome::camper::have fun::cheers::drive::goodluck:


----------



## oldish hippy (Aug 1, 2015)

Hello and welcome my first one was this size  van went all over uk in it and i t was good at trunning over chairs before anyone mention that lol


----------



## snowbirds (Aug 1, 2015)

Hi and welcome to the club,a great van, the hippy will love it as it's like the one he had but with out the chair he used to tow around the field.:lol-053::lol-053::wave::wave::scared::scared:

Snowbirds.






Magnet said:


> Hi there, we are new here and looking forward to many a night wild camping in the Hijetta. We recently purchased this silly little vehicle to get a taste of the great outdoors, but will soon be doing a self build hopefully much larger. View attachment 31346View attachment 31347View attachment 31348


----------



## campervanannie (Aug 1, 2015)

Welcome, cute van this was my cute one we even had a cute caravan to go with it size doesn't matter its what you do with it that counts. Have fun


----------



## jeanette (Aug 1, 2015)

Hi and :welcome::camper: Hope you have some good times in it as campervanannie says size doesn't matter it's what you do with it,and you always remember your first van enjoy.:goodluck:


----------



## Magnet (Aug 2, 2015)

*Hijet no more *

Well thank you for your comments everyone, but I'm afraid the Hijet is no more  We realised it really was not big enough for us and our fat smelly dog so are in the process of a self build camper. It has been an absolute nightmare, but a whole heap of fun too  I will post pics in a few days when hopefully it should be finished.:wave:


----------

